# New Camera and New pictures



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

I have admired HoosierShadow's pictures soooo much I decided I wanted a good camera rather than a general point and shoot like I always get. So I got one. I have been practicing and here are some of the shots I got today, not great yet, but I am still learning.










Here they are gathered around my husband after whats in his hands









Here is what they where after lol









Now checking out my new camera, they just love to be in the pictures:









And just for fun here are some of the family, my husband and myself dogs and cat. These where taken with my new camera too. I know I have not learned everything but I think my pictures have improved a lot with this camera:









































Anyhow thanks for letting me share


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...beautiful pics...thanks for sharing..... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics! You must be thrilled with the prospect of learning how to use the new cam! Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

NICE!!! Congrats on the new camera!!! Those pics turned out awesome!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow those are great! Congrats on the new camera! What kind did you get??? 
Your cat looks like it's going to jump out of the screen hehe! And that's a good thing! You definitely brought out the detail and character! Good for you and so glad your having fun with your new toy!


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Its a Canon XS with the kit lens. I wanted the Canon XSI but I was going to have to save longer for that one. Then I found this one on sale at walmart so thought it could be a good starter camera for me. When I get more experience I want to get the Canon 60D.

HoosierShadow you posted a picture of your doe with her two newborn twins in one of the other boards, but it has this beautiful glow like to it, how did you get that glow? And what lens did you use? I have been trying to get that same effect but have not really gotten it yet.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Kfin said:


> Its a Canon XS with the kit lens. I wanted the Canon XSI but I was going to have to save longer for that one. Then I found this one on sale at walmart so thought it could be a good starter camera for me. When I get more experience I want to get the Canon 60D.
> 
> HoosierShadow you posted a picture of your doe with her two newborn twins in one of the other boards, but it has this beautiful glow like to it, how did you get that glow? And what lens did you use? I have been trying to get that same effect but have not really gotten it yet.


Just wait until you can get a 2nd or 3rd lens and all the options you will have  I almost tried a 60D at the World Equestrian Games back at the end of Sept. Canon and Nikon usually set up at big events will clean your equipment for free but also let you borrow cameras/lenses to try out.
I hadn't even heard of the 60D until then LOL I was told it was a very consumer friendly camera, so if you do decide to upgrade, it should be a user friendly model. 
I carry two cameras a Canon 20D I bought used as a backup, and a 40D which is my baby  But I want to get the 7D before April - before I get really busy with horse racing stuff again. Oh reason being I carry my 24-105mm lens on the 20D and the 70-200mm on my 40D. At home with the goats I typically just use my 20D/24-105mm lens 

Do you use photoshop? The picture you are talking about I used a 'midnight sephia' action on it that I found on the internet. I have a couple of actions <preset enhancements> I like to play with to give the sephia glow or soft focus glow. I can try to find them and give you the link if you use photoshop 

Get used to your camera, and read up on what each camera setting does. Because I highly recommend learning how to shoot in manual. There will be many shots you'll want, but the camera's brain may not be able to achieve it the way you want, meaning you need to set the settings yourself to get it just right 
If you have any questions, please ask, I'm not a know it all, but if it's something I don't know I have friends I can ask


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes I would love to have the link to that effect. I did the same thing in Photoshop to the picture of my husband on the porch and also to the pic of us with the grafiti wall.

I use photoshop all the time so would love those picture effects.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok let me look for them and I'll try to post either tonight or tomorrow <they are on my other computer>


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

What beautiful photos!!! I love the one with the goatie going after the Dr. Pepper!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice pictures -- love the goaties and I agree the cat looks so life like


----------

